# Is Thyme a safe herb?



## RebeccaUK (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Folks

Apologies for the new post here but I'm slightly worried. My husband has just fed the bunnies some of the herb thyme thinking it would be ok for them but I've checked my list of safe foods and it's not on. Do you think the bunnies will be ok or will it make them unwell? They both had a fair amount each but stopped eating of their own accord eventually. It's 10 minutes gone and they both seem fine so far - just wanted to know whether it was ok and what to do if not?!

Thanks

Rebecca


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Rebecca, as far as I know Thyme is ok for the buns - they probably loved it. I've seen it on a couple lists of rabbit safe herbs.

________
Nadia


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 13, 2006)

They seem to be laying out now and looking a bit listless so maybe it's bloated them a little but glad it's not poisonous. It's a pretty sharp flavour so rather them than me. 

Thanks for the help, it's set my mind at rest.

Rebecca x


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 13, 2006)

Still watch them in case it causes a bit of runny poops. And if they're bloated or have an upset tummy, some Simethicone can't hurt if you have it.

_______
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 13, 2006)

Perry got into my herb pots last year, where I was growing thyme. He was fine, but the herbs never recovered -he ate them down to the roots :X







Jan


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 13, 2006)

Thyme is on the 'safe' list with the Rabbit House Society (UK):

[align=justify][font="Arial Unicode MS, sans-serif"]*[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Herbs (often powerful tastes so may take some getting used to):[/font]*[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Basil[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Coriander[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Dill[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Mint (peppermint)[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Parsley[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Oregano[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Rosemary[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Sage[/font][/align] [align=justify][font="Arial, sans-serif"]Thyme[/font][/align] 
Here's the link:

http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/rwf/articles/safefoods.htm

So I wouldn't worry about your bunnies. They probably enjoyed the treat...


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 14, 2006)

Lol Luvabun, lovely pictures of Perry enjoying his herbs.


----------

